# Ogólne > Badania >  Zdjęcie RTG klatki piersiowej

## ayala73

Witam.
Odebrałem dzisiaj opis zdjęcia i proszę o interpretację

Kąty przep.-żebrowe wolne.
Wzmożony rys naczyniowo-oskrzelowy w obu kątach przep.-sercowych, po str. prawej z pojed. skośnym zwłóknieniem/szczelina płata dodatkowego dolnego. Pola płucne bez zagęszczeń miąższowych, nieco przejaśnione. Wnęki naczyniowo- nieżytowe.
Serce nieduże o nieco uniesionym koniuszku. Zaznaczony krążek aorty.
Możliwość drobnych dyskopatii kręgosłupa piersiowego.

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## nnn123

1. Przeziębienie.
2. Zrobić ekg z opisem, echo serca i zaiwaniać do kardiologa tudzież nawet angiologa/reumatologa.
3. Za jakiś czas (ze pół roku) zrobić kontrolnie rtg klp celem obserwacji tego zwłóknienia.
4. Badania biochemiczne z krwi: anty-ana, p/anca, c/anca, ob, crp, morfologia z rozmazem, kreatynina.
5. Rtg kręgosłupa (najlepiej całego).

----------


## ayala73

nnn123 dziękuję za odpowiedź, kardiolog mnie czeka i tak i tak bo mam arytmię, ale proszę mi powiedzieć co może być przyczyną tego zwłóknienia ?

----------


## nnn123

Przyczyny włóknienia płuc nie zostały do dziś w pełni wyjaśnione.

O ile to rzeczywiście włóknienie, to unikaj pyłów, i zrób za jakiś czas kontrolnie rtg.

Na marginesie: radiolodzy to w sporej mierze ślepi ludzie, w moim przypadku potrafią opisać 1/5 zmian, a resztę co nie jest w opisie widać na kliszy/płycie jak na dłoni...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeszcze raz, niestety nasze realia są takie że do specjalistów się czeka długo, udało mi się zdobyć płytkę z tego rtg. Jeśli można interpretacje ze zdjęcia to byłbym wdzięczny. Nadmienię jeszcze że 3 lata temu chodziłem do pulmonologa ponieważ coś wyszło na zdjęciu . Systematycznie co pół roku chodziłem na kontrolę i lekarz stwierdził że to po przebytej chorobie.

Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - 61a994b36accb.jpg

----------


## ayala73

Przepraszam zapomniałem się zalogować , to u góry to moje (zdjęcie również)

----------


## nnn123

Zdjęcie generalnie pasuje do ww. opisu. Jak to włóknienie się nie powiększa to zostaje jedynie zbadać serce dla pewności.

----------

